# com'è la cittadina



## alein

Ho un dubbio sulla traduzione della frase che segue.
Spero non sia troppo scorretta.


"Com'è oggi la cittadina di Herstal? Ho guardato delle immagini in internet, ma non mi sono potuta fare un'idea precisa"

"Herstal qu'il esta aujourd'hui? J'ai regardé des photos sur Internet, mais je ne pouvais pas obtenir une idée precise"

Grazie mille
alein


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,
Io direi che vada bene tradurre quasi parola per parola:
"Comment est (se présente) aujourd'hui la petite ville de Herstal? J'ai regardé des photos sur Internet, mais je n'ai pas pu me faire une idée précise ."

  Tanti saluti dal Belgio!


----------



## alein

Ohhhh....Merci beaucoup.....J'aime la Belgique!!!


----------



## itka

_A quoi ressemble aujourd'hui la petite ville de Herstal ? J'ai vu des photos sur internet, mais je n'ai pas pu m'en faire une idée._


----------



## alein

"rassemble" peut aller bien?


----------



## AlbinoRat

itka said:


> _A quoi ressemble aujourd'hui la petite ville de Herstal ? J'ai vu des photos *sur internet,* mais je n'ai pas pu m'en faire une idée._



Je dirais plutôt _sur l'internet_.


----------



## itka

> Je dirais plutôt _sur l'internet_.


Moi, non. 



> "rassemble" peut aller bien ?


r*e*ssemble


----------

